# ABS (Actuator) Pump (Nissan Part No: 47600-86E00)



## steve! (Jan 13, 2021)

I need an ABS (Actuator) Pump (Nissan Part No: 47600-86E00) for a 1991 Nissan Maxima SE. Does anyone have this part or could anyone recommend where I could buy a used or rebuilt one?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's discontinued, so if you can't find a good JY unit, you'll probably have to get a reman from someplace like BBA.





__





Maxima ABS modulator | 47600-86E00 | | ABS pumps/controllers/modulators | Nissan | Online catalogue | United States | BBA Reman


Maxima ABS modulator | 47600-86E00 | | ABS pumps/controllers/modulators | Nissan | Online catalogue | United States | BBA Reman




mfd.bba-reman.com


----------



## steve! (Jan 13, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> It's discontinued, so if you can't find a good JY unit, you'll probably have to get a reman from someplace like BBA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried BBA and they are not responding. May be out of business. My first attempt with a JY (Avnent Solutions LLC) not go well...part was unusable and had to be returned. They cannot find another one so I will have to look elsewhere. Unfortunately, due to liability issues, this is a very hard part to find.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

steve! said:


> Unfortunately, due to liability issues, this is a very hard part to find.


It isn't just liability, it's also the antiquated silicon. For the most part, the chips used on computer boards before about '95 are all obsolete. You couldn't manufacture clones even if you wanted to. Once the JY's are empty, the only recourse for cars like yours will be converting to parts and wiring from later models or converting to non-ABS brakes.


----------



## steve! (Jan 13, 2021)

I would like to convert to non-ABS brakes...finding a mechanic willing to do the job is the challenge. Mechanic I use wouldn't do it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They have them listed at Car-part.com, used starting at $75. It's a salvage yard database.


----------



## steve! (Jan 13, 2021)

I decided to give the car to my brother. It's his baby now!


----------



## edmondlll (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm Steve's brother: I will try a replacement used pump but most likely delete the ABS pump. Anybody have the procedure to delete the ABS pump on a 1991 Maxima SE. To date, believe need to replace brake master cylinder, maybe the booster, and run 3 new brake lines. Anybody have step by step procedure?


----------

